# Keeping gains from DBol!??



## MMAWill (Aug 2, 2010)

HEy all...basically I started my Dbol only cycle last week,at 20 mg ed for a week,then upping it by 10mg each week untill I get to 40mg ED for 5 weeks. I'm taking Milk Thistle and Vit C daily and have nolva on hand. I no some of you shall say how **** dbol cycles are and suggest I take over steroids with it but I am just doing this so please just advixce on what I'm asking for...Firstly,is there a way I can keep the water retention to a minimal..or is it just a case of training hard and eating well??? secondly,is there anything I can do after cycle to help keep most of my 'gains',or again, is it just a case of working hard and eating well??? Cheers for any advice ...


----------



## MMAWill (Aug 2, 2010)

what do you mean by run a test course? Sorry,Im new to all this??? Do you mean before or during cycle? Also, you say a good PCT, is nolva alone a good PCT or would you suggest something else aswll??


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Nolva and clomid for pct mate. To keep water to a minimum on cycle use an a.i. if you want,keep salt low and drink plenty of water... :thumb:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good.


----------



## MMAWill (Aug 2, 2010)

cellmore*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good. Today 10:15 AM 
 
cellmore*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good.

*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good.

So Cellmore,your saying to do a course of test after the Dbol cylce is over aswell as run clomid and nolva,or should I be running the test during?? Also can you get test oral,as I'm a it of a fanny towards needles!

*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

Nolva and clomid for pct mate. To keep water to a minimum on cycle use an a.i. if you want,keep salt low and drink plenty of water... :thumb:

Rossy Balboa,what do you mean by using an a.i.???

Cheers all advice much appreciated!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

wingerwill11 said:


> cellmore*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*
> 
> if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good. Today 10:15 AM 
> 
> ...


Forget the AI, (aromatase inhibitor) it will seriously impact on your gains at the dose you would need because dbol converts differently.

Just have a clean diet and use nolva at 20mg ED if you get any gyno symptoms.


----------



## MMAWill (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wingerwill11* 


cellmore*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good. Today 10:15 AM 

cellmore*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good.

*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

if you dont do some pct mate you will loose much of your gain's off of a dbol only cycle IME. with dbol only you need the pct to help keep gain's not so much to bring ball's back. some test would defo be good.

So Cellmore,your saying to do a course of test after the Dbol cylce is over aswell as run clomid and nolva,or should I be running the test during?? Also can you get test oral,as I'm a it of a fanny towards needles!

*Re: Keeping gains from DBol!??*

Nolva and clomid for pct mate. To keep water to a minimum on cycle use an a.i. if you want,keep salt low and drink plenty of water... :thumb:

Rossy Balboa,what do you mean by using an a.i.???

Cheers all advice much appreciated!!



Forget the AI, (aromatase inhibitor) it will seriously impact on your gains at the dose you would need because dbol converts differently.

Just have a clean diet and use nolva at 20mg ED if you get any gyno symptoms.


right,cool,so your saying,for my 1st cycle,just stick to the Dbol,and then nolva along with a decent diet and training hard still wil be enough for a PCT and may keep some gains? Would you advice this?>


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

dont taper the dose, just do 30mg a day all way through for 6 weeks and take milk thistle every day your pct should be clomid 100mg first week then 50mg a day for next 2 weeks and nolva 40mg first week and 20mg next 2 weeks and just forget the test for now and look into it for your 2nd cycle


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Daz said:


> youve never used aas tim19 so pipe down fella.


 shut it muppet, dosent mean i dont know some **** and im helping him out so if u got nothing possitive to say **** off


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tim19 said:


> dont taper the dose, just do 30mg a day all way through for 6 weeks and take milk thistle every day your pct should be clomid 100mg first week then 50mg a day for next 2 weeks and nolva 40mg first week and 20mg next 2 weeks and just forget the test for now and look into it for your 2nd cycle


Why bother replying if you have no experience.

Yes knowing the science behind it to a great degree allows some people to advice on subjects they have personally not tried out them selves but you are just spouting the same old **** i read all the time. Milk thistle FFS does fvck all in fact its probably a negative with decrease in protein absorption. Also absalute no need for 40mg nolva that's just stupid and probably more toxic than the dbol.

Yes you certainly should keep your gains bar the water obviously if you continue training and eating correctly. If the second you come off the dbol you head to the pub and don't train for a few weeks you will lose the gains. Its not rocket science.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Daz said:


> Ok them tim you hard [email protected] please explain why he shouldnt taper his do dose and just stick at 3omg ed.


 what advantage would he get from tappering his dose?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Nolva and clomid for pct mate. To keep water to a minimum on cycle use an a.i. if you want,keep salt low and drink plenty of water... :thumb:


 having salt in your diet dosnt cause water retention i can go into detail if you want, in fact i made a post on another board about this last night......



mars1960 said:


> Forget the AI, (aromatase inhibitor) it will seriously impact on your gains at the dose you would need because dbol converts differently.
> 
> Just have a clean diet and use nolva at 20mg ED if you get any gyno symptoms.


 this^^^^^^^^mars1960's advice is allways solid.....


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Daz said:


> PMSL im not the one giving out advice so explain why he shouldnt taper his dose or shut up.


 because it wont advantage him in anyway playign around with the dosage isnt gona help a steady 30mg all way through is best from what i read and ive read alot


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Daz said:


> LOL Thats a terrible expalnation Tim.


 do some reasearch


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

tim19 said:


> because it wont advantage him in anyway playign around with the dosage isnt gona help a steady 30mg all way through is best from what i read and ive read alot


Tapering the dose of Dbol is old school and will have absaloutely no detrimental effect on the fellas gains he can do it if he wishes!.

Not tapering the dose on the other hand will also not be detrimental to his gains.

So what exactly is the argument about :-S? Jesus christ lads chill your wee beans!

PS- It was thought that back in the day the tapering the dose up to such and such a dose and back down again would help you with keeping your gains when coming off. I have no idea if this is correct though...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tim19 said:


> dont taper the dose, just do 30mg a day all way through for 6 weeks and *take milk thistle every day* your pct should be clomid 100mg first week then 50mg a day for next 2 weeks and nolva 40mg first week and 20mg next 2 weeks and just forget the test for now and look into it for your 2nd cycle


milk thistle is as much use as t1ts on a fish.

I ran that on an oral cycle back in 07 and my liver enzymes were still above normal.


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm using test boosters to keep gains. Good pct is essential after every cycle however a lot of people do not do any pct after Dbol, I'm not one of them.

I did some cycles on dbol too. And I can say that they are always "wet" gains.

Despite the fact of good nutrition.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

forget dbol just go for 1250mg test c and 500mg tren a p/w for 12 weeks.

i've not done it myself but i hear this is what jay cutler does


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

WWR said:


> forget dbol just go for 1250mg test c and 500mg tren a p/w for 12 weeks.
> 
> i've not done it myself but i hear this is what jay cutler does


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Karl 197 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why not? If we could look like him after that course  :lol: :cool2:

Personally I think that testosterone cycle would be better that dbol.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ste247 said:


> *having salt in your diet dosnt cause water retention i can go into detail if you want*, in fact i made a post on another board about this last night......
> 
> this^^^^^^^^mars1960's advice is allways solid.....


I thought one of the main causes of water retention in anybody was a diet high in salt, because sodium in the salt causes the kidneys to hold water rather than excrete it.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> I thought one of the main causes of water retention in anybody was a diet high in salt, because sodium in the salt causes the kidneys to hold water rather than excrete it.


 here is a copy and paste from my reply on another board about salt and water.........

eating salt(sodium) dose not result in edema (water retendion). its the hormone called aldorsterone that is resonsible for regulating sodium balance in the body, when sodium is restricted in the diet the body invariably increases its output of aldorsterone, when aldorsterone levels are high any sodium that is consumed gets stored (along with a lot of water), this causes water bloating, when moderate amounts of soduim(salt) are reqularly consumed aldosterone levels will allways be low and fluid will never be excessively held onto by the body.... 

if you dont change your aas dose or no aspect of your diet add salt to your meals and i 100% guarentee you wont gain any extra water weight..........take sodium away then add it( sodium load) then you will hold water untill the hormone aldorsterone lowers again with the addition of the salt and the edema (water bloat) will go.....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ste247 said:


> here is a copy and paste from my reply on another board about salt and water.........
> 
> eating salt(sodium) dose not result in edema (water retendion). its the hormone called aldorsterone that is resonsible for regulating sodium balance in the body, when sodium is restricted in the diet the body invariably increases its output of aldorsterone, when aldorsterone levels are high any sodium that is consumed gets stored (along with a lot of water), this causes water bloating, when moderate amounts of soduim(salt) are reqularly consumed aldosterone levels will allways be low and fluid will never be excessively held onto by the body....
> 
> if you dont change your aas dose or no aspect of your diet add salt to your meals and i 100% guarentee you wont gain any extra water weight..........take sodium away then add it( sodium load) then you will hold water untill the hormone aldorsterone lowers again with the addition of the salt and the edema (water bloat) will go.....


Cheers, i thought it was to do with that and from my research it seems that in general to much salt (although bad for arteries) can only cause a small amount of water to be held, around 2lbs TBH.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

d/bol is a good 1st time course. personally id rec 40mg p/d for 6week. nolva and clomid for pct its the bog standard 1st course that or test @ 500 mg/wk. however i think d/bol is the best out of the two for gains and 1st timers satisfaction


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> *Forget the AI, (aromatase inhibitor) it will seriously impact on your gains at the dose you would need because dbol converts differently.*
> 
> Just have a clean diet and use nolva at 20mg ED if you get any gyno symptoms.


Can you explain this a bit more mate?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Can you explain this a bit more mate?


Dbol converts to methylestradiol, scientific tests on methylestradiol show a 30% better affinity for binding to estrogen receptors. Even adex at 1mg ED is not sufficient in many cases to control gyno from dbol and at that dose gains are seriously affected.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

wingerwill11 said:


> HEy all...basically I started my Dbol only cycle last week,at 20 mg ed for a week,then upping it by 10mg each week untill I get to 40mg ED for 5 weeks. I'm taking Milk Thistle and Vit C daily and have nolva on hand. I no some of you shall say how **** dbol cycles are and suggest I take over steroids with it but I am just doing this so please just advixce on what I'm asking for...Firstly,is there a way I can keep the water retention to a minimal..or is it just a case of training hard and eating well??? secondly,is there anything I can do after cycle to help keep most of my 'gains',or again, is it just a case of working hard and eating well??? Cheers for any advice ...


Thing is...you can keep the gains yes, but in reality you will only get a couple of pounds of actual lean tissue in such a short period.

End of the day whats 2 or 3 pounds? not a lot and as soon as something happens like life does...you end up not being able to train for a few weeks and its gone.

You might gain say 8lb or something in that few weeks but the actual lean content wont be very high


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> Dbol converts to methylestradiol, scientific tests on methylestradiol show a 30% better affinity for binding to estrogen receptors. Even adex at 1mg ED is not sufficient in many cases to control gyno from dbol and at that dose gains are seriously affected.


Cheers. Can you post the link to the tests? I'm curious.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Cheers. Can you post the link to the tests? I'm curious.


I'll try, it was a subscription only article on methandrostenolone and aplastic anaemia.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Thing is...you can keep the gains yes, but in reality you will only get a couple of pounds of actual lean tissue in such a short period.
> 
> End of the day whats 2 or 3 pounds? not a lot and as soon as something happens like life does...you end up not being able to train for a few weeks and its gone.
> 
> You might gain say 8lb or something in that few weeks but the actual lean content wont be very high


 so why do people even bother with d bol ? most people on here say its a great steroid and by what you've just wrote its pony.. is this guy chattin breeze people?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked it and have kept 70% of my gains from it.

I'm not a BB'er though i just like to train and put on a bit of muscle. To be honest, if i could inject myself i would, but i can't, so you just work with what you've got.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> I'll try, it was a subscription only article on methandrostenolone and aplastic anaemia.


Cheers. Google is chucking up a study from 1967 - is that it? I'm guessing that's a bit old....


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

dr_squeeze said:


> so why do people even bother with d bol ? most people on here say its a great steroid and by what you've just wrote its pony.. is this guy chattin breeze people?


The reality is no steroid is going to give you pounds and pounds of ACTUAL lean tissue gains per week. Theres only so much your average fella can grow. the rest is water, glycogen and fat.

Yes, Dbol is a good tool in the box but you cant expect miracles and massive growth in the space of a couple of weeks.

SO in answer to the op, you can keep the gains, but strip off the water post cycle and you may be disapionted to find that its only a few lb.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Team1 said:


> The reality is no steroid is going to give you pounds and pounds of ACTUAL lean tissue gains per week. Theres only so much your average fella can grow. the rest is water, glycogen and fat.
> 
> Yes, Dbol is a good tool in the box but you cant expect miracles and massive growth in the space of a couple of weeks.
> 
> SO in answer to the op, you can keep the gains, but strip off the water post cycle and you may be disapionted to find that its only a few lb.


5lbs of pure muscle makes a very visable difference to the body. The problem is only the more experienced guys realize what gains are muscle / water-glyco / fat.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

Team1 said:


> The reality is no steroid is going to give you pounds and pounds of ACTUAL lean tissue gains per week. Theres only so much your average fella can grow. the rest is water, glycogen and fat.
> 
> Yes, Dbol is a good tool in the box but you cant expect miracles and massive growth in the space of a couple of weeks.
> 
> SO in answer to the op, you can keep the gains, but strip off the water post cycle and you may be disapionted to find that its only a few lb.


ok, im with you now, surley you can gain more than just a cuple pounds of actual muscle tho off a d bol cycle?

ive put on 2 stone in about 5 weeks on a d bol + tri test 500 cycle an if all that falls off me after pct me and steroids are finished lol

what cycle would you reccomend for someone who's looking on keeping most gains baring in mind they do there pct and eat well when comming off? just curious


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dr_squeeze said:


> so why do people even bother with d bol ? most people on here say its a great steroid and by what you've just wrote its pony..* is this guy chattin breeze people*?


Yep and i bet he has never done a dbol cycle and if he did he didn't do it properly.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

dr_squeeze said:


> so why do people even bother with d bol ? most people on here say its a great steroid and by what you've just wrote its pony.. is this guy chattin breeze people?


Personally I think people fret too much these days sabout 'coming off' and 'recovery' etc. Just accept the fact if you do a d-bol cycle, you'll blow up, let it happen, it's quite good fun. come off, you'll drop half a stone in a week. So what, you know it's water retention and to be expected. your strength doesn't just disappear. Train hard and eat well,/rest and even without pct, you'll keep a lot of the strength gains. You'll be noticablty bigger and stronger 12 weeks later (6 weeks on 6 off) than you would be without taking it and that's what matters.

As to the 'pyramiding' the dose, it was yo give your body chance to get used to the drugs in your system and it not be such a shock. Take 10 from the start, chances are headaches and blood pressure problems. Taper up the dose, these sides often don't appear. you then taper down so the crash isn't so bad.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BillC said:


> Just accept the fact if you do a d-bol cycle, you'll blow up, let it happen, it's quite good fun. come off, you'll drop half a stone in a week. So what, you know it's water retention and to be expected. your strength doesn't just disappear. Train hard and eat well,/rest and even without pct, you'll keep a lot of the strength gains. You'll be noticablty bigger and stronger 12 weeks later (6 weeks on 6 off) than you would be without taking it and that's what matters.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dr Squeeze and Mars1960..im not dissing dbol or dbol cycles, im just answering the OP's question...in 4 or 5 weeks, you can expect to gain a few pounds of actual lean tissue. Nothing wrong with this...and you can keep those gains

Often i feel people expect to gain huge from a few weeks of dbol when your aerage fella just wont and once its all over and you dry up....you might be disapointed...so expect realistic gains.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think dbol has quite a bad name because a its taken by a lot of first time lifters with no experience, therefore you probably get a lot of guys coming back saying its sh1t because they lost all there gains without ever knowing they ever really did anything wrong.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

WWR said:


> forget dbol just go for 1250mg test c and 500mg tren a p/w for 12 weeks.
> 
> i've not done it myself but i hear this is what jay cutler does


That would probably be the lighest course he has done for 10 years.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

andysutils said:


> I think dbol has quite a bad name because a its taken by a lot of first time lifters with no experience, therefore you probably get a lot of guys coming back saying its sh1t because they lost all there gains without ever knowing they ever really did anything wrong.


i agree and on the other hand you could have them guys who have used it so much they build up a tolerance and it dont seem to do much for them.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

dbol is okay. You get what you pay for really.

I prefer it as a kick start than a standalone. You will lose weight when you come off as dbol is bad for bloat but there is no reason why you can't keep a decent amount if you train hard and eat well during and after PCT.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Yep and i bet he has never done a dbol cycle and if he did he didn't do it properly.


is this a cash bet?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is the question how do i retain water after a cycle??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

round 2 said:


> Is the question how do i retain water after a cycle??


No it's about dbol not oxy. HTH.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Is the question how do i retain water after a cycle??


bad creatine mono


----------

